# Liability Insurance on your horse!



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Any one with Shelter Insurance better check your policy. 

I just found out that since I went to one horse show and competed in one class, that my liability on any damage or injury caused by my horse is no longer covered by my homeowners policy. *I have no liability from damage done by any of my horses anywhere from going to one show.*

I do not earn any money at show or make my living showing horses, I go to one show a year.

I have had Shelter for Thirty years and all this time I thought I was covered, by my homeowners policy.

Anyone showing horses, you better check your policy.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I have insurance thought the new york state horse council for all horse activity


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

if you have land and livestock you shouldnt even have a homeoners policy. Get a farm policy so you dont have to play games like this. See Farm Bureau .


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I did just join the USEF, which automatically covers you for any horse related incident, at any horse related activity, up to a million. 

I don't keep my horses on my property, nor do I board them. They are kept at work as a benefit of my job.

What bothers me the most is that I bought the policy from a person, a friend, that knows what I have at the house and what I do, and I had asked him before about this keeping horses off my property and having them covered, liability wise. Now that man is retired and a new person came in and I asked for it in writing stating that the horses were covered for liability.
At first it was yes, Then it came back, beep beep beep, backing up saying no.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Just had another long conversation with Shelter Insurance, asked about a farm policy. That will not work because the horses are not kept on the farm.

Anyone that boards horses what is your coverage? How are you covered?

Shelter said that the boarding stable carries the liability on boarders horses.
Any boarding stables out there, how are you covered?


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*horse insurance*

tc its a good thing you checked it out and its lucky you have not had an incedent.
that could have cost you a lot.
im with the british driveing society and i have got to look in to what im coverd for.
in the long and shought of it we are good drivers but there is that 1% chance that some thing might happen.
so its a good string to bring up on the forum.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Any one with Shelter Insurance better check your policy.
> 
> I just found out that since I went to one horse show and competed in one class, that my liability on any damage or injury caused by my horse is no longer covered by my homeowners policy. *I have no liability from damage done by any of my horses anywhere from going to one show.*
> 
> ...


Some homeowners policies provide coverage through the standard policy. Some offer it as a rider to a policy. For any special situation, it is always a good idea to ask and get an answer in writing. You are paying for coverage and should know what it and what is not covered.


When participating in a show or competition, the hosting organization usually provides coverage for the participants or "members." I run a riding club and we host regular competitions. Our members are fully covered by the club's policy against damage done by their horses.

While it is a good idea to have your own coverage, you should also make sure any organization event you participate in also has coverage.


I know nothing about the USEF coverage, but that is something you should check in more detail. Most organizations like that only provide coverage when participating in a sanctioned activity of the organization. So you would typically be covered at a USEF event, but not while riding with friends.


----------

